# iPhone / iPod equalizer app for best music listening experience



## JohnSantana

Hi people,
   
  Can anyone please share your iphone apps for the equalizer that is sounds best ?
   
  I'm using my Iphone 4S and Fiio E1 with UE-700


----------



## ExpatinJapan

EQu is easy to use.
  Equalizer gives more pin point tweaking.
   
  Sonicmaxpro gives all the fun of cowon BBE equalizing.
   
  flacplayer app for playing FLAC.


----------



## JohnSantana

Thanks for the reply,
   
  at the moment I'm using DENON audio apps for the equalizer apps, but of course I'm still newbie in this world of sound, so yes glad to know about that.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

That DENON app looks very much like the EQu app, and the DENON app is Free!
   
  Nice find.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> That DENON app looks very much like the EQu app, and the DENON app is Free!
> 
> Nice find.


 
  Yes that's what I have just downloaded by searching from the iTunes 
   
  and now I must learn how to set the equalizer correctly by manually adjusting the band.


----------



## zerogun

Anyone use the Denon app and notice a noticeable drop in battery life? I seem to be using it to play in the past 2 days and noticed today that my battery drained really quickly? Am I the only one?


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





zerogun said:


> Anyone use the Denon app and notice a noticeable drop in battery life? I seem to be using it to play in the past 2 days and noticed today that my battery drained really quickly? Am I the only one?


 
  Yes correct !
  my iPhone 4S drop about 1% per minute :-|


----------



## zerogun

After some consideration, I think I'm going to just have to sacrifice a little of the quality from the Denon Audio app for the stock music app from iOS. It simply isn't feasible to have Denon Audio drain my battery dry from just listening to music; from 99% this morning at 8:30 to a little after 10am, I'm down to less than a 60% charge just from using the DA app. No good to me if my batts are dead and I can't listen to music at all.


----------



## Machiventa

That Denon app is pretty cool. The audio eq is licensed from elephantcandy, the makers of EQu. I think I'll take sound quality over battery life but I have a touch, not an iPhone so it's okay if It runs low. I love how the Denon app has a queue system, something EQu is missing but EQu sounds a tad bit better to me. 

I've tried Equalizer extensively but I just can't get the phenominal sub-bass that I can from EQu, but Equalizer is less battery intensive. Equalizer has a queue system, but the app is buggy overall and crashes on me frequently. Although the dev constantly updates it which is nice. 

I've used the BBE app but don't like it at all. 

Stereophonic's audio eq is also licensed from elephantcandy but the UI is dreadful. 

Seems like I've used a couple other eq apps but can't remember them off the top of my head. 

I keep going back to EQu for my eq needs but that Denon app has queuing funtionality so I think I'll try it out for a while and see if it beats out EQu for my needs.


----------



## flashmp3

I've tested equalizer (and helped the programmer with my feedbacks ) when EqU was released i went for it as it had better sound quality and interface.

 Finally they released Stereophonic and in an audio point of view it is the best sound you can get from you ios device for the moment. It has audio compressor that avoids hiss. Thanks to it is hard to get bass or treble saturation. It isn't as beautiful as the native app for sure but the first thing in my opinion is the sound quality !
   
  EqU is good but can make hiss at certain time whereas stereophonic rocks


----------



## Wembely

I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
   
  The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
   
  The second and my favorite is Accudio by Goldenears.net.  it is $4.99 and worth every penny.   As you may or may not know goldenears.net is a Korean site (with an engish version) that does sophisticated measurements of headphones and earphones.  Based on these measurements they create correction curves that can make a $35 IEM (the apple dual BA and JVC FXC80 to be exact) sound better than most $300 and $400 IEMs.  I know this because I have experienced the magic of this app with these IEMs. They have over 300 IEM and headphones in their database and move being added each week.  The app, as well as the support button on the Accudio web page lists the corrected quality of each IEM or Can (from 1 to 5) - so you can buy the cans that get a 5 like i did in a few cases - and boy was it worth it) It also allows you to tweak these curves, it also has a 10 band parametric equalizer (but you use numbers and buttons to create the curve - no drawing) and a clone mode where you can make your cans sound like high-end Byers, Sens, etc.  The interface is really good, however the app developers are still on their first release of the app and there are a few nits they are addressing in the second version - right now it burns battery if you leave it "playing" after the music stops.  a small price to pay for truly amazing sound quality.
   
  I believe this kind of app is the future of portable, high quality sound where measurement based high quality digitial signal processing is coupled with high bandwidth transducers.  The transducers may not have a perfect response curve out of the box, but the DSP system can correct it and you end up with a whole audio chain  that is vastly superior to the sum of its parts.
   
  So for an investment of $7.00 (which would not even get you a listenable set of IEM with one exception) you can turn all of your modest or even high-end IEM or headphones (the corrected CAL! is the best on-ears headphone sound I have ever heard when couple with this app and I have over a dozen high-end cans to judge by)  you can go from good or great sound to in some cases simply sublime. 
   
  Feel free to ask any questions about these or other EQ apps - again I have tried most if not all...


----------



## flashmp3

Quote: 





wembely said:


> I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
> 
> The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for sharing this i'm going to try it right now


----------



## flashmp3

Accudio rocks man !! I m pairing with ibasso t4 oh man just love it !!! The Devs really got it !! Lots of headphones are good and just need a good equalization + good amplification . Thank you very much


----------



## zerogun

Quote: 





wembely said:


> I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
> 
> The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for sharing that bit about Accudio, I'll definitely have a look at that! I guess there isn't really any way around the battery drain issue with EQ apps...
   
  ***UPDATE***
   
  I just downloaded Accudio, and I definitely have to say this app is really amazing. WIth the first few notes with their EQ settings on the current music I'm listening to, the detail has gone way up, now to just tune the bass a little more and I think I'll be good to go!


----------



## zerogun

Another update on Accudio - this has got to be the best money spent on an EQ app hands down. A chock full of customization and the best part of my concern is that it's not a battery vampire. The only irk about it is, that it's a wee bit buggy, and it'll crash on you when you're switching settings etc. Otherwise, while you're listening it's all smooth sailing with smooth sound to boot.


----------



## musicinmymind

Quote: 





zerogun said:


> Another update on Accudio - this has got to be the best money spent on an EQ app hands down. A chock full of customization and the best part of my concern is that it's not a battery vampire. The only irk about it is, that it's a wee bit buggy, and it'll crash on you when you're switching settings etc. Otherwise, while you're listening it's all smooth sailing with smooth sound to boot.


 
   
  Accudio is an vampier, it sucks 1% every two mins of just audio.
   
  Other issue is....not everyone will know how HD650 or K701 will sound like, only an audiophile would know it. This app make sense only to Head-if'ers
   
  all these said, I do accept Accudio is great EQ app


----------



## DaN-PrS

I've been using Denon Audio, may not have as many features as the stock iOS player like "shuffle" but the EQ is pretty nice. 
  And the app is free


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> Accudio is an vampier, it sucks 1% every two mins of just audio.
> 
> Other issue is....not everyone will know how HD650 or K701 will sound like, only an audiophile would know it. This app make sense only to Head-if'ers
> 
> all these said, I do accept Accudio is great EQ app


 
  I've downloaded the Accudio and of course paid for $5.99 somehow when I use the *Westone W4 *profile while using my current* Westone W4*, the sound is even worst :-|
   
  why is this so ?


----------



## JohnSantana

Can you please share your sound settings screen here ?
   
  I cannot hear good SQ using my Westone W4 and the westone 4 profile in Accudio.


----------



## flashmp3

In what do you say the sound is worst ? Have you tried increasing or decreasing sub-bass, treble etc............the soft flatter as much as possible the frequency response then up to your taste you adjust the rest...for example i LOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEE sub-bass so i increase it etc........


----------



## flashmp3

SQ is also about personnal taste.......


----------



## zerogun

@musicinmymind that's interesting you say that because if you do a direct comparison between Accudio and the Denon app, there is absolutely no comparison as far as battery life drainage. Use the Denon app for about an hour and you'll see a massive difference in battery life. I can play Accudio for a good portion of the day at work (3~5 hrs) and I'll still have battery left for the evening, whereas the Denon app simply just demolishes my battery.
   
  @Johnsantana it's possible it'll sound worse, but that's why there are settings for you to adjust them. The Denon app only allows you graphically EQ the settings whereas the Accudio app lets you have presets OR apply a custom setting which among graphic EQ they have sliders and other adjustments to really fine tune what you're looking for.


----------



## musicinmymind

Quote: 





zerogun said:


> @musicinmymind that's interesting you say that because if you do a direct comparison between Accudio and the Denon app, there is absolutely no comparison as far as battery life drainage. Use the Denon app for about an hour and you'll see a massive difference in battery life. I can play Accudio for a good portion of the day at work (3~5 hrs) and I'll still have battery left for the evening, whereas the Denon app simply just demolishes my battery.


 
  It was a mistake, I had lot of other application running in background that drained the battery. I take back my words... Accudio is fine on battery and great app, with it S4i is no longer hollow


----------



## gearofwar

has anyone here tried Audio Xciter? i'm owning many EQs mentioned above but right now my top list is Xciter and Accudio. I wonder if there is any experts that can examine Xciter because it doesn't seem like a normal EQ to me.
  Also recommed BBE, it's preset IE setting is really good


----------



## zerogun

Does anyone know if Accudio has a track limitation or file restriction? I have a Paul Van Dyk CD that's 40 tracks, but I can only get the app to recognize 2 tracks tops. I've tried them as mp3's and AAC formats and it still couldn't detect the rest of the tracks, does anyone have these issues with music using Accudio?


----------



## gearofwar

zerogun said:


> Does anyone know if Accudio has a track limitation or file restriction? I have a Paul Van Dyk CD that's 40 tracks, but I can only get the app to recognize 2 tracks tops. I've tried them as mp3's and AAC formats and it still couldn't detect the rest of the tracks, does anyone have these issues with music using Accudio?



It could be because of DRM


----------



## zerogun

Mmmmm...it could be, but I can see all 40 tracks listed in the stock music player in iOS6...? If it were the case with DRM, would it not show up either in the default music player in iOS6?


----------



## UriAvitan

accudio is no longer available 
  why?????????


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





uriavitan said:


> accudio is no longer available
> why?????????


 
  How is that possible ?
   
  I have just paid AUD $5.49 2 days ago with my credit card ....?


----------



## H20Fidelity

johnsantana said:


> How is that possible ?
> 
> I have just paid AUD $5.49 2 days ago with my credit card ....?




Hows that cable going John?


----------



## JohnSantana

yeah, i can notice that it sounds fuller and no phone interference when I listen with it 
   
  Canare Cable vs. Fiio L9 clearly the Canare Made in Japan beats it. given the cable diameter size.


----------



## flashmp3

Quote: 





johnsantana said:


> yeah, i can notice that it sounds fuller and no phone interference when I listen with it
> 
> Canare Cable vs. Fiio L9 clearly the Canare Made in Japan beats it. given the cable diameter size.


 

 using that kind of thing with iphone + ibasso t4 would remove the horrible noise produced when the phone looks for the network ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

flashmp3 said:


> using that kind of thing with iphone + ibasso t4 would remove the horrible noise produced when the phone looks for the network ?




Here it is.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-5-black-dock-ipod-iphone-headphone-amp-black-/270631955664?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f02ebecd0



[/quote]





johnsantana said:


> yeah, i can notice that it sounds fuller and no phone interference when I listen with it
> 
> Canare Cable vs. Fiio L9 clearly the Canare Made in Japan beats it. given the cable diameter size.




Glad you like it mate, you're welcome to keep the cable for an extended period, I've sold off my amps and have no need for it.


----------



## flashmp3

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here it is.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-5-black-dock-ipod-iphone-headphone-amp-black-/270631955664?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f02ebecd0


 Glad you like it mate, you're welcome to keep the cable for an extended period, I've sold off my amps and have no need for it.[/quote]


 Hey thanks for the link 
   
  Do that mean "yes" to my question ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

flashmp3 said:


> Hey thanks for the link
> 
> Do that mean "yes" to my question ?




I can't guarantee it will sorry. I think that's what JohnSantana was saying though.


----------



## JohnSantana

Yes that is correct 
   
  somehow it happens to Fiio LOD cable but not with the Canare cable.
   
  Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> I can't guarantee it will sorry. I think that's what JohnSantana was saying though.


----------



## JohnSantana

thanks mate, just let me know when you need it back 
   
  then I can send it to you.
   
  Quote:


h20fidelity said:


> Here it is.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-5-black-dock-ipod-iphone-headphone-amp-black-/270631955664?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3f02ebecd0


 Glad you like it mate, you're welcome to keep the cable for an extended period, I've sold off my amps and have no need for it.[/quote]


----------



## earlinarizona

I got Accudio software for my iPhone 5 the other day and it opens up an entirely new level of audiophile sound quality for me. Using my Ultimate Audio UE11's they sound great to begin with but now they are off the scale on every audiophile recording I have. Being a person that listens to lots of pipe organ, this has given the natural sound of the pedal pipes realistic sound. Since the UE 11 is not on the Accudio list I used the UE18 profile and just added a little bass to compensate for the 2 extra armatures that the UE18 has and not the UE11.
  After reviewing the Golden Ear site and viewing the measurements of many other earphones, this is a natural path.
  At CanJam in Denver 2 weeks ago I listened to ALL of the IEM and liked the Ultimate Ear Personal Reference Monitor after I tuned it to my liking. The catch is that now my UE11's with the Accudio sound much better by many levels. I would recommend this product as a must for and IEM owner. After you go through there complete site you realize there precise work is what is needed to complete my listening experience. Not just talk but hard measurements. It shows the JH13 measured better then the UE18 and the Rooth LS8+ did the best of all.
  One Happy Customer


----------



## earlinarizona

Another interesting thing is the ratings numbers of the IEM after changes have been made. Here are 3 URL's. The end results is the Westone ES5 totaled 8 1/2 points,
  The UE18 got 10 1/2 points, the JH16PRo got 12 points and the Rooth LS8+ got 13 1/2 points.
   
  Go to http://www.goldenears.net/ and the list of headphones are on the left. Just click one of them because one is measurements and the other is pictures.
  Golden Ears net is Accudio
   
  For people who have not been to this site read how they do measurements and you will see it is all first class. All of the ratings are near the bottom of the page like
  transparency, Dynamics, Resolution and others. Just total up the ratings and that is how I came up with the numbers.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





earlinarizona said:


> I got Accudio software for my iPhone 5 the other day and it opens up an entirely new level of audiophile sound quality for me. Using my Ultimate Audio UE11's they sound great to begin with but now they are off the scale on every audiophile recording I have. Being a person that listens to lots of pipe organ, this has given the natural sound of the pedal pipes realistic sound. Since the UE 11 is not on the Accudio list I used the UE18 profile and just added a little bass to compensate for the 2 extra armatures that the UE18 has and not the UE11.
> After reviewing the Golden Ear site and viewing the measurements of many other earphones, this is a natural path.
> At CanJam in Denver 2 weeks ago I listened to ALL of the IEM and liked the Ultimate Ear Personal Reference Monitor after I tuned it to my liking. The catch is that now my UE11's with the Accudio sound much better by many levels. I would recommend this product as a must for and IEM owner. After you go through there complete site you realize there precise work is what is needed to complete my listening experience. Not just talk but hard measurements. It shows the JH13 measured better then the UE18 and the Rooth LS8+ did the best of all.
> One Happy Customer


 
  Hi mate,
   
  Can you please share your screen dump here for the IEM settings ?
   
  I'm using Westone W4 with Westone W4R profile, but overall sound is worst or muffled :-/
  should we use different IEM profile to generate better sounding or we shouldn't use the same profile as the IEM we are using ?


----------



## rufhausen

Quote: 





machiventa said:


> That Denon app is pretty cool. The audio eq is licensed from elephantcandy, the makers of EQu. I think I'll take sound quality over battery life but I have a touch, not an iPhone so it's okay if It runs low. I love how the Denon app has a queue system, something EQu is missing but EQu sounds a tad bit better to me.
> I've tried Equalizer extensively but I just can't get the phenominal sub-bass that I can from EQu, but Equalizer is less battery intensive. Equalizer has a queue system, but the app is buggy overall and crashes on me frequently. Although the dev constantly updates it which is nice.
> I've used the BBE app but don't like it at all.
> Stereophonic's audio eq is also licensed from elephantcandy but the UI is dreadful.
> ...


 
  What exactly is the point of the queue system? Is it supposed to be like iTunes DJ? I just want to be able to play a playlist without going thru any extra steps first. Is there a way to turn it off? I think the Denon app has the nicest, cleanest interface, but the queue thing is throwing me off. I've primarily been using EQ10 and have made a few suggestion to the developer who seems to be receptive to feedback.


----------



## Xtron2112

Been using AF Equalizer since I got my iPod Touch. Always been satisfied with it, but since iOS6 came out, it has become glitchy to the point where I can't even unpause my song without it crashing a third to half the time. Picked up the Denon app and love it except for one thing: frequent clipping. Any fix out there? Or should I look elsewhere? I don't have any iTunes credit right now, and I'm not sure when I'll get more.


----------



## rn3037

I got the Denon Audio app for my iPod touch 3G.  It has up to a 10 band EQ, I think it's sounds pretty damn good.  I agree with the queue thing, you also can't fast forward songs.


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





rn3037 said:


> I got the Denon Audio app for my iPod touch 3G.  It has up to a 10 band EQ, I think it's sounds pretty damn good.  I agree with the queue thing, you also can't fast forward songs.


 
  Yes you can, all you need to do is to go to the lower right hand corner to hide the Equalizer, then on the Album art view, you can do the Scrubbing with your finger


----------



## rn3037

johnsantana said:


> Yes you can, all you need to do is to go to the lower right hand corner to hide the Equalizer, then on the Album art view, you can do the Scrubbing with your finger




Very cool, thanks! I'm wondering how much better the other EQ apps could be if you're adjusting basically the same frequencies, ya know?


----------



## ethanphilip

I use MolaEqualizer - http://www.appfavour.com/music/equ-the-quality-equalizer_403704212 This iPhone equalizer app is free and equipped with easy-to-use 16-band equalizer.


----------



## cwsiggy

Quote: 





wembely said:


> I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
> 
> The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Any idea how to get Accudio to play gapless - it puts a gap in between songs... frustrating considering the price.


----------



## Br777

Got Accudio today.  I have owned equ and equalizer since they came out.  Equalizer was always my faveorite.
   
  Accudio blows them both out of water.  Its a really incredible app.   Aside from the fact that it is designed exctremely well, and never crashes, its ability to bring headphones to true neutral is ASTOUNDING.
   
  i am a bit of a neutrality nut, and have spent months/years chasing neutrality on whatever headphonnes i've owned.   I have had my westone es-5 customs dialed into pretty darn close to neutral for a long time but always though it could probably be done better by someone who actually knew what they were doing or had good equipment...   well actually i thought it may never be done because who the heck has the ability to do this except a very select few, and especially on customs!?!?!??!   Wel i have to say they NAILED IT!  its actually similar to my eq curve (pats self on back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)   but i am not ashamed to say this app has one upped me and my es-5's have never sounded better.


----------



## smcginni

Accudio was an awesome find! I've been using Equalizer and am generally happy with it, but Accudio will make a great addition. Thanks so much!


----------



## blueangel2323

How do EQu and Accudio compare in terms of battery drain and demand on resources? EQu is not very good on the 3GS - it skips when play in background is enabled, but if you disable it the music stops when the screen turns off


----------



## JohnSantana

Quote: 





br777 said:


> Got Accudio today.  I have owned equ and equalizer since they came out.  Equalizer was always my faveorite.
> 
> Accudio blows them both out of water.  Its a really incredible app.   Aside from the fact that it is designed exctremely well, and never crashes, its ability to bring headphones to true neutral is ASTOUNDING.
> 
> ...


 
  Can you share the screenshot of your EQ please ?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





johnsantana said:


> Can you share the screenshot of your EQ please ?


 
  i'll do you one better. here's a whole thread
   
Westone ES-5 True Neutral Eq settings - updated 1.6.13


----------



## Magicman74

The free Denon app is decent.
  I broke down and bought the Accudio, good buy.  Eq10 was decent as well..
  As far as battery life, use NO ipod eq and remember to hit the top( Sleep) Button....I get about 6-7 hours using Accudio on a 3rd gen Touch. Half Flac and 320mp3's


----------



## Xtron2112

Really loving Denon audio right now.  Easy to use and more importantly, IT NEVER CRASHES!


----------



## Chesterfield

I've owned all the EQ apps too. I still think Equalizer is the best for reasonably high-end headphones (though I'm sure Accudio works wonders for cheaper sets). EQu is a disaster. Accudio has a lot of great features, but I hate to say it--the notion that headphones of the same model have the same sound signature is simply theoretical fantasy. Yes, that'd be the ideal, but it rarely happens in practice. I've owned several pairs of HD-650s simultaneously: they sounded nothing alike. One had the veil, but produced by far the best sound. Another was much too bright for a typical HD-650 sound profile, and the third had a much too prominent mid-range. None of these was technically broken. Personally, I think Equalizer produces the best sound (again, EQu is a disaster). The pre-amp is also first-rate.


----------



## Br777

sounds more to me like quality control on the 650's sucked


----------



## carlosodze

is there a list of the headphones and iems that accudio have in it's base ? does it have soundmagic e10 or prodj100 or koss ksc75??
  whats the diference between the free app and the 5$ app? the have the same images and description.
   
  thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





carlosodze said:


> is there a list of the headphones and iems that accudio have in it's base ? does it have soundmagic e10 or prodj100 or koss ksc75??
> whats the diference between the free app and the 5$ app? the have the same images and description.
> 
> thanks a lot for the info.


 
  here ya go... 
   
The Accudio app by golden ears, a headphone revolution.


----------



## Xtron2112

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!   Got my new Mad Dogs and Denon Audio can't play music at a decent listening volume even with a FiiO E11.  Started using Equalizer again after the overhaul and it actually worked well...  Until Apple put out iOS 6.1.  Now it's as unstable as ever.  Accudio Free doesn't have the Mad Dog's listed yet.  WHAT DO I DO!?!?!   
   
  I'm on the Spetctrum and need quick and reliable access to music for when I get overwhelmed/overstimulated by heavy hustle-and-bustle when I'm out in busy places.  HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Chesterfield

I'd stick with Equalizer. Yes, there's a bug which often occurs when you switch music selections mid stream. The developer's aware of it, and working to fix it (I've been in touch). In the meantime, here's the work around for the bug: relaunch the app. When you do, it should be pretty bare looking. Let it sit for about 10 seconds, and it'll crash. When you relaunch again everything will be fine. Apparently, there's a problem with Apple's APIs with iOS6, which they're working to fix.


----------



## Chesterfield

A new version of Equalizer was posted right after I wrote my last post. It should fix that bug . . .


----------



## bareyb

I have an older iPod Touch (1st gen). Anyone know of an OLD EQ App that would work with an older Touch? Anyone got an old version laying around you could drop to me?


----------



## shotgunshane

Equalizer is still unstable and is completely useless on my 4g Touch. Crash and burn. It can't get through one complete song.


----------



## bareyb

I downloaded Accudio today and it works well on our iPad. I wish it could load on my Nano... Anyway, it's pretty cool but it would be cooler if they had HiFi Man HE 400s in the database. The HE500 setting does't really work for 400s. It has a decent EQ that is fully configurable and that's really the reason I bought it anyway. Pretty cool little product and the playlist feature works well.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I wish accudio had ATH-CK10 on their list. But they sound great anyways.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Equalizer is still unstable and is completely useless on my 4g Touch. Crash and burn. It can't get through one complete song.


 
   
  If anyone else experiences this, here is the work around:
   
  Go to the EQ preset screen and click on the gear icon in the top right corner.
  Find the "checking files" option and turn it OFF.
   
  This will stop the crashing from scanning your library for DRM and iTunes Match.  The Dev will push out a fix later.


----------



## Chesterfield

I just got a Pure i-20, and have been using the analog DAC. I was surprised there was no difference in sound quality between it and my iPad's on board DAC (the i-20 DAC is supposed to be pretty good). After running the iPad directly to the amp, bypassing the i-20, I noticed something: it sounded no different. I mean zero difference. So, rather than playing the music through the Equalizer app, as I usually do, I used the iTunes app with the i-20 hooked up: the sound was completely different, completely. So my question is this: is the Equalizer app routing to the iPad's DAC, then out through the PURE analog out? Is that even possible, electronically? If so, does Accudio do the same?


----------



## Br777

i consider myself to have a darn good ear and i couldn't tell the difference between the headphone out of an ipod, and a full CLAS system.
   
  I've done exhausting tests trying to hear the differences between my o2/odac and the headphone out of my ipod, and many other combinations of gear.
   
  what most people don't realize is that as far as solid state gear goes, its pretty hard to get it wrong.   The problem is tube gear.. it all has radically colored sound, and since its so popular still, people are used to the premise that most gear sounds so different.    The truth of the matter that most people just cant or wont hear is that most solid state gear sounds indistinguishable or very very very similar, unless the manufacturer really made a big mistake, or purposely colored the sound.
   
  on the note of the two apps sounding different.. make sure the eq settings on your stock ipod app are turned off. or that the eq settings on the eq app are turned off
  there may be some other quirk or bug happening but the two apps should not make a difference in the sound unless the eq settings are different.


----------



## bareyb

Quote: 





br777 said:


> *i consider myself to have a darn good ear and i couldn't tell the difference between the headphone out of an ipod, and a full CLAS system.*
> 
> I've done exhausting tests trying to hear the differences between my o2/odac and the headphone out of my ipod, and many other combinations of gear.
> 
> ...


 
  What??? Are you saying the Amp and DAC in your iPod sounds just as good to you as an outboard DAC and AMP? I just hooked up my iPod to a iDo and the difference is like night and day. It was like going from listening to an old Cassette to listening to a CD. It's great you cant' hear the difference though... I wish I couldn't. It would save me a ton of money... Surely I'm misunderstanding your post right?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





bareyb said:


> What??? Are you saying the Amp and DAC in your iPod sounds just as good to you as an outboard DAC and AMP? I just hooked up my iPod to a iDo and the difference is like night and day. It was like going from listening to an old Cassette to listening to a CD. It's great you cant' hear the difference though... I wish I couldn't. It would save me a ton of money... Surely I'm misunderstanding your post right?


 
  as I said, i use volume matching and an a/b box.   I play a song i know very well so that its plays exactly simultaneous on both players at once.  Given all those parameters, when i switch back forth, if it wasnt for the ever so slight pop that occurs as the switch is flicked, they sound absolutely identical to me.
   
  If people are trying to compare in any way other than what i described, for example listening to one for a while, and then casually switching to the other at some point, then i cant take it very seriously.  People dont have nearly the capacity for sound quality memory that they convince themselves they do. 
   
  I dont want to hijack this thread, and frankly i'm totally fine with agreeing to disagree, so lets not persue this any further.


----------



## bareyb

Quote: 





br777 said:


> as I said, i use volume matching and an a/b box.   I play a song i know very well so that its plays exactly simultaneous on both players at once.  Given all those parameters, when i switch back forth, if it wasnt for the ever so slight pop that occurs as the switch is flicked,* they sound absolutely identical to me.*
> 
> If people are trying to compare in any way other than what i described, for example listening to one for a while, and then casually switching to the other at some point, then i cant take it very seriously.  People dont have nearly the capacity for sound quality memory that they convince themselves they do.
> 
> I dont want to hijack this thread, and frankly i'm totally fine with agreeing to disagree, so lets not persue this any further.


 
  Well in that case carry on... For the record the two do NOT sound identical to ME or any number of professional audio equipment reviewers out there. Most say the difference is obvious. So not sure what's going on in your scenario. I WISH it didn't make a difference! I could simplify my set up considerably. 
   
  I did A/B comparisons and when I switched to the outboard DAC, the Bass tightened up, the voices became less congested, and the overall airiness and sound field was noticeably expanded. Sounded like going from cassette to CD is the best way I can describe it. Read some reviews online about outboard DACS and then listen again. I think you are doing what is called "wishful thinking" in order to keep it simple. I know I've done the same in the past.


----------



## Chesterfield

Thanks for your replies. I'm playing Equalizer with a flat EQ and the iPad music app has the EQ turned off. There's a major volume difference between the two (I assume that's because Equalizer has to turn down the baseline, so it has room to make the EQ adjustments? But that's a guess.). More than that, there's a very noticeable difference in the quality of the sound (I mean once I adjust the volume to match). No, I'm not doing A/B switching, but I used to be a semi-professional classical musician, and have a very ear--and, really, the difference in sound quality is quite stark. The major, but not only, difference is in the tonal quality of the mids: voices just sound a great deal clearer. In addition, the treble seems to have a greater range, and with a good deal more clarity. And the bass is less bloated. On Equalizer, by comparison, the mids sound muddy, and not nearly as foregrounded, there's a great deal of reticence in the treble, and the bass sounds, well, thicker.


----------



## fritsn

Quote: 





wembely said:


> Feel free to ask any questions about these or other EQ apps - again I have tried most if not all...


 
   
  Can you tell me if Accudio does not drain the battery of my iPhone4?
   
  And does it work with all audio apps like Spotify etc...?
   
  Frits.


----------



## bixby

Quick question that I could not seem to find an answer on the acudio website.  Will this app play .aiff files?


----------



## smcginni

I don't have any aiff, but it doesn't look like it. It seems to just pull from your iTunes library without any way of adding tracks of your own. Perhaps someone else will have a more informed answer...


----------



## jonckr

Quote: 





wembely said:


> I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
> 
> The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for sharing mate, checking out the apps as we speak


----------



## bixby

thanks, for the info.  If it pulls from itunes to load its player you might think it would support a native apple format, but then again, maybe not.  I'll wait until someone else chimes in.
   
  cheers


----------



## Nocturnx

Does the Denon app allow for adjusting the balance between the left and right channels? Do any of the other apps have this functionality?


----------



## bixby

nocturnx said:


> Does the Denon app allow for adjusting the balance between the left and right channels? Do any of the other apps have this functionality?


 
  
 Not sure about the Denon app as it was a bit buggy on my ipod but Equalizer will do separate EQ for left and right.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

nocturnx said:


> Does the Denon app allow for adjusting the balance between the left and right channels? Do any of the other apps have this functionality?



Denon doesnt have that function...
...but....you can....

.......balance the channels ahilst using the Denon app. Then go to settings on your iphone/touch: settings/general/accessibilty and you can adjust the left and right channels there whilst the Denon app is playing in the background.

Equalizer app you can adjust each channel separately.


----------



## smcginni

I have a slight imbalance between ears and I tried to use accessibility to do that. Unfortunately, the step size is too big and I can't get the levels where I want them. I wish iOS could be fine tuned better.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

smcginni said:


> I have a slight imbalance between ears and I tried to use accessibility to do that. Unfortunately, the step size is too big and I can't get the levels where I want them. I wish iOS could be fine tuned better.


 
  
 equalizer app (audioforge labs) is one where you can adjust each channel. $2.99.
 It has more sensitivity/steps than the OS channel balancing.
  
 Yes, the steps on the OS accessibilty are too big at times.


----------



## Tom22

zerogun said:


> After some consideration, I think I'm going to just have to sacrifice a little of the quality from the Denon Audio app for the stock music app from iOS. It simply isn't feasible to have Denon Audio drain my battery dry from just listening to music; from 99% this morning at 8:30 to a little after 10am, I'm down to less than a 60% charge just from using the DA app. No good to me if my batts are dead and I can't listen to music at all.


 
  
 i just downloaded the denon app, its great i agree with you, it just kills my battery, my crappy itouch has a very little juice to begin with and after listening for just 30 minutes i see a noticeable drop in battery. i dun have % but it was fully charged and then dropped to about 70-80%. thought something was wrong, since i use a fiio e6( using its dac instead of my ipod with the l3 cable) and then listened to it for another 30-40 minutes and it dropped to like 60-70%.
  
 it eats so much battery!!! its great app i fiddled with it all day adjusting it to my different gear. now its all a waste... =( thought i fixed some peaks and valleys oh wellz.. it was only 1.99 for the eq... i'll stick with the stock music app on the ios just like you....
  
 it would be great if it didn't eat so much battery. just listening to music should not drain your battery this much!!! imagine if i didn't use an amp, it would probably drain faster if anything


----------



## Padgoi

I've tried pretty much every EQ app listed in this thread and in my findings, the best one is far and away Audio Xciter. Here is my analysis using the Etymotics Research ER-4S:

Denon - a good equalizer but the sounds get very muffled, especially when raising the equalizer bar. Also, the presets don't really raise the bass, which is a bit necessary for this earbud.

Equalizer by AudioForge - another solid equalizer, but in my side-by-side comparison, this had the worst quality sound of any of the 4 equalizers I've tried, especially at higher volumes. 

Accudio - this was the second best one. It has solid sound, but it actually drowns out some of the quality of higher-end buds, especially when using the presets. When trying the Flat preset and setting your own eq, it's better, but as in the first 2 equalizers above, it simply doesn't have the volume needed to bring out the great quality sound of these earbuds.

Audio Xciter - far and away the best one I've tried. You can really hear the difference and the sounds don't get muffled, even when raising the volume. Further, the default preset is actually quite good, didn't need much tweaking at all to get a great sound. This is the one I'd suggest at the moment.


----------



## blueangel2323

I just downloaded the Audio Xciter - it doesn't seem to be a real equalizer where you can change the frequency response manually (unless I can't find it). All the adjustments have obscure names like AE Tune, Drive, and BB Tune. How am I supposed to know what those are?


----------



## bixby

duh, look at the history of the reviewer!


----------



## Padgoi

bixby, How does my history have anything to do with my experience using different equalizer apps?  Open your mind a little, dude.  I understand it's easy to adopt the closed-mindedness that comes with posting on educational forums, but don't be so naive.
  
 With that said, my review clearly stated that the Audio XCiter app had the best SOUND quality.  In terms of actual equalizer control, Accudio still maintains the top spot, even though the UI is less than stellar.  
  
 Update: After further review, the Accudio app is far superior in sound quality.  The Audio XCiter app also muffles the sounds when you turn the XCiter on.  With the Accudio app, you can really hear the sound come alive!


----------



## bixby

Sorry Dude, no mal-intent intended, you are certainly entitled to your opinion.  BlueAngel had asked where he could find the eq adjustments and he commented that it did not seem like a real equalizer.  He is right and I was merely pointing out that the history of the reviewer on these boards is limited since you have only a few posts.  As such, perhaps you are not familiar with the term equalizer as many here know it.  Lots of folks come on headfi and post reviews and impressions but really do not have sufficient background to discuss these topics with credibility.  Your posts asking for help on audiophile earbuds did not get any responses since many here feel you might do some searching on your own to discover what you may find pleasing to your ear.  Regardless, I am sorry if I have offended, just giveing you some feedback as to why history here is important to many before your impressions might be taken seriously.  It would have enhanced your credibility if you would have answered the question BlueAngel posed, no?
  
 Aphex to me is merely a sound, ahem "enhancer"  not too dissimilar to what they sold to studios back in the '70s to "enhance"" recordings of the time.  It was a strange phasey sounding thing that I did not care for but many did.  Look at how many copies of Fleetwood Mac -Rumours was sold.
  
 Getting back to Equalizers, I have tried Acudio and a few others.  Many crash, many alter the gain even when flat and many clip easily when applying boost with no way to control gain.  Many folks here know they want to correct slight nits that they have with there headphones and use parametric or in some cases graphic eq software to do so.  If you are familiar with the Aphex software perhaps a short note or two on how that can be accomplished with your favorite eq software might be helpful to the group, since Aphex shows nothing on their site or on itunes as to how to do that.


----------



## blueangel2323

I gave up on Radsone as well - the soundstage enhancer is very phasey sounding. Which makes me all the more curious to try the legendary Smyth Realiser because I've never heard a convincing soundstage enhancer that didn't distort the sound. The EQ functionality wasn't flexible enough for me either. It was only 10 bands and I couldn't get rid of frequency spikes in my cheap earbuds. Decent interface though.


----------



## Padgoi

bixby said:


> Sorry Dude, no mal-intent intended, you are certainly entitled to your opinion.  BlueAngel had asked where he could find the eq adjustments and he commented that it did not seem like a real equalizer.  He is right and I was merely pointing out that the history of the reviewer on these boards is limited since you have only a few posts.  As such, perhaps you are not familiar with the term equalizer as many here know it.  Lots of folks come on headfi and post reviews and impressions but really do not have sufficient background to discuss these topics with credibility.  Your posts asking for help on audiophile earbuds did not get any responses since many here feel you might do some searching on your own to discover what you may find pleasing to your ear.  Regardless, I am sorry if I have offended, just giveing you some feedback as to why history here is important to many before your impressions might be taken seriously.  It would have enhanced your credibility if you would have answered the question BlueAngel posed, no?
> 
> 
> Aphex to me is merely a sound, ahem "enhancer"  not too dissimilar to what they sold to studios back in the '70s to "enhance"" recordings of the time.  It was a strange phasey sounding thing that I did not care for but many did.  Look at how many copies of Fleetwood Mac -Rumours was sold.





Yes, and I did that research and purchased the Etymotic Research ER-4S, which really are amazing earbuds. With that said, no offense taken.
And you're right about the XCiter app, it merely was a sound "enhancer." As it is, even the Accudio app only has 6 bands, but the sound really seems remarkable.


----------



## blueangel2323

padgoi said:


> Yes, and I did that research and purchased the Etymotic Research ER-4S, which really are amazing earbuds. With that said, no offense taken.
> And you're right about the XCiter app, it merely was a sound "enhancer." As it is, even the Accudio app only has 6 bands, but the sound really seems remarkable.


 
 It's not really 6 bands because they aren't set frequency bands. You can have up to 6 EQ adjustments laid on top of one another, but each of the 6 frequencies can be selected with very high accuracy (10hz bands).


----------



## bixby

I used Acudio for a bit but had some crashes and freezes when I tested it.  Otherwise okay.  I am working with Equalizer on ios 7 and have found it suits my method of equalizing quite nicely.  I'll be doing an article on it and the methodology which is a take off of a fine post about equalizing by fellow head-fier PiccoloNamek.


----------



## jazzman7

Onkyo has a new free app with EQ. It supports upsampling by 2x via digital out and supports hi-rez and DSD playback via inapp purchase (but have only tried the free upsampling capability). It is called Onkyo HF Player.


----------



## mymymyopie

Been using Accudio and really do like it. And I pretty much have them all. Accudio stopped crashing for me with iOS 7. But I like to try them all now and then. I have an iPhone 5. So many excellent choices.


----------



## Padgoi

I use Accudio on a jailbroken 4S with iOS 6.1 and I've only crashed once. Not sure why you guys had problems with it.


----------



## zzffnn

Can anyone please tell me a system level parametric EQ for ios5.0.1 and lower? I asked for system level parametric EQ as I have zero iTunes but tons of MOG internet radio (MOG offers no EQ). All iOS EQ that I know of are for iTunes. Thanks!


----------



## bixby

All ios eq apps have their own player. Have not seen a plugin for any streaming app.


----------



## blueangel2323

zzffnn said:


> Can anyone please tell me a system level parametric EQ for ios5.0.1 and lower? I asked for system level parametric EQ as I have zero iTunes but tons of MOG internet radio (MOG offers no EQ). All iOS EQ that I know of are for iTunes. Thanks!


 
 Doesn't exist, unfortunately. I doubt Apple will allow a system wide EQ for iOS. I've been wanting a proper EQ for iOS, from Apple or third party, for years, but nothing has come along.


----------



## jazzman7

Here's a thought:  How about an iOS EQ app for movie watching?  I would love something like Equalizer but for videos stored on the device.  Perhaps as part of a VLC update?  
  
 Of course, the system-wide EQ would solve it for everything (music, movies, streaming) but I have little hope that such a thing will ever exist in iOS.


----------



## bixby

Finally finished my article on using Equalizer to eq your headphones on IOS.  See post on my blog in signature below.


----------



## zerogun

hey guys, been a huge fan of Accudio for some time, and been using it without too many issues. My biggest irk is that the interface is insanely dated and some of the functions could be improved upon, so I took a whack at redesigning the interface as a concept, and would love some opinion on from users like yourself. Obviously it's not a real project for Golden Ears, but it's just something I really wanted to try out and see how I could improve an already amazing app.
  
 your input/feedback is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
  
 Click on the link for more!


----------



## Moody

Is Audyssey a good alternative? I tried it and it seems to improve the sound quite a bit. Not many EQ settings though...


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

Personally, I liked Accudio better than Audysses. It seems to be really good at bringing headphones to nuetral, there are more custom settings for headphones, and I just think it sounds better. I will admit that the ui on accudio isn't very good though.


----------



## psonoda

The Accudio app seems interesting. Has anyone tried Can Opener? It has a cross feed feature that affects the soundstage. I also have the Onkyo app and like it. Before the Accudio app which I am trying out now, I use Can Opener more than the Onkyo. HF Player.


----------



## zerogun

Wow, I think Can Opener takes the cake for horrible interface! Why do these guys spend so much of there effort on making a quality app and have it crumble on the interface?


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

An app that really effects sound stage is Rondo, it also has a motion sensor that tracks movement and changes the direction sound is coming from. Its a cool effect but I think it lowers the sound quality unfortunately. Its free so I use it sometime, not much though.


----------



## rmflax

Soundfocus by Symphonic Audio Technologies is an interesting equalizer app that not only works on the itune library but also works with Spotify and it's free


----------



## NomadicMe

Another great thread!  I'm about to buy the Hifiman RE-400 and heard of it's low bass.  So I thought I'd add an EQ app to pick it up a bit.  It appears the Accudio app recommended here has a preset which seems great.  And it was free to download.  I wonder though, some people mention paying for the app - what more would I get if I paid (although I don't even see an option for an in-app purchase).
  
 Also, is anyone familiar with this app?  I pre-selected the Hifiman and my model - but everything appears set to 0 or flat.  Are all presets like this?  Or do you need to play around with the settings to your personal liking?


----------



## bixby

Have not used Accudio in ages since it was pretty flakey when I did.  It should not be all flat if you have a preselected HP.  You may wish to go to an Accudio thread and see if you are missing something.  good luck.
  
 edit:  As I recall (maybe) you may not be able to see what the setting are for pre-selected headphones, they may keep that hidden.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

I used to use accudio all the time (still do with the earpods) but I didn't like the sound with that app with the sennheiser momentum. Now I mostly use canopener, it has a better UI, volume adjustment by the db, and a good crossfeed function
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/canopener-for-headphones/id690996855?mt=8


----------



## NomadicMe

bixby said:


> Have not used Accudio in ages since it was pretty flakey when I did.  It should not be all flat if you have a preselected HP.  You may wish to go to an Accudio thread and see if you are missing something.  good luck.
> 
> edit:  As I recall (maybe) you may not be able to see what the setting are for pre-selected headphones, they may keep that hidden.


 
  
 Ah, your edit makes sense.  I suppose once I get the new IEMs, I can try it with the Hifiman pre-setting and then with another IEM pre-setting and see if I can hear the difference.  That may be a way to verify if they keep the settings hidden (or if I'm supposed to do an in app purchase to get the setting).


----------



## gearofwar

Ahem....Looks like nobody has ever mentioned or even touched Neutron.....wonder why... having Accudio, BBE, Radsone uninstalled for long period....


----------



## blueangel2323

gearofwar said:


> Ahem....Looks like nobody has ever mentioned or even touched Neutron.....wonder why... having Accudio, BBE, Radsone uninstalled for long period....


 
 Great player, but EQ is only 4 bands


----------



## Artmuzz

I'm very disappointed with Audyssey mp3 player on iPhone. I paid the full price to get the full version with all the supported headphone functions and now with the new update I have to pay an In App Purchase to buy something I already bought. This was such a great sounding app but now the developers are hell bent in robbing their customers. Not impressed.


----------



## angeliquee

I'm using Sidus equalizer that can save distinct preset for every song so I can tweak Rock & Trance tracks separately.


----------



## groovyd

why is it so hard to make a parametric eq with unlimited bands/filters? isn't each parametric filter curve just in series with the next all using the same algorithm to do it?


----------



## lamode

wembely said:


> The second and my favorite is Accudio by Goldenears.net.  it is $4.99 and worth every penny.


 
  
 Thanks, I just tried it. There is a free version now, and it includes the EQ. Unfortunately neither of my headphones were included in the database so I used the custom EQ. Would be wonderful to try one of their EQ curves some day too.
  
 The interface is pretty poor, there are misspellings and even some Korean words mixed in, but my iPhone is finally listenable with these cheap portables I use and I can finally play FLAC too!


----------



## lamode

groovyd said:


> why is it so hard to make a parametric eq with unlimited bands/filters? isn't each parametric filter curve just in series with the next all using the same algorithm to do it?


 
  
 Yes, but more bands require more processing power. Sooner or later the processor won't be able to keep up with the track.


----------



## Mmet

The one that i love more is mola eq ...makes the ipod sounds as not an ipod


----------



## theUKMrT

Try EQu by Elephantcandy - it's superb.


----------



## Tympan

I used to have Accudio Pro on iphone 4 when it came out in 2012. I was very pleased with sound quality, especially with the EQ. Then it got more and more unstable... and despite superb SQ quality, I gave up. Never found anything else I liked as much for SQ. 
 Then last week, I just upgraded to iphone SE (same internals as 6S) and reinstalled Accudio to see if it works.
 !!! It is 100% stable, works like a charm, fast, tight, and sounds awesome !!! Really glad I gave it a try. Well worth the purchase in the end.


----------



## canali

thanks for this....
  
 i'm considering buying the 'lowly ipod touch' 6 gen and hooking it up with the new audioquest dragonfly red...or a chord mojo.
 anyone done such on here? big sound diff?
  
 currenlty i have an LG nexus 5 phones...only 16gb data (no sd slot)...was before i got back into portable audio.
 ...so am considering the ipod touch 6 gen....or upgrading to the the HTC 10 for my itunes and spotify files
 that need more GB.
  
 suggestions, kindly?
  
 Quote:
  


wembely said:


> I have tried most if not all of them (free and paid) and two stand out - far above the rest.
> 
> The first is equalizer by Audioforge Labs - i believe it is $1.99  it is a full seven band parametric equalizer.  What makes it fantastic is that you create the EQ curves by drawing them with your finger.  it has a great decoding engine and plays FLAC as well.  you can save and share curves you create with others.  The interface is excellent and the sounds is superb.
> 
> ...


----------

